
Prospector – An open source toolkit for measuring project health by Red Hat - bjflanne
https://github.com/chaoss/prospector
======
dmsimard
(Full disclosure: I work at Red Hat)

I was really intrigued by this as well and dug out the following press
releases:

\- [https://www.redhat.com/en/blog/red-hat-open-sources-
prospect...](https://www.redhat.com/en/blog/red-hat-open-sources-prospector-
part-project-chaoss) \- [https://www.linuxfoundation.org/blog/chaoss-project-
creates-...](https://www.linuxfoundation.org/blog/chaoss-project-creates-
tools-to-analyze-software-development-and-measure-open-source-community-
health/)

But more importantly, I found a hosted version available here:
[http://prospector.bitergia.net/project/](http://prospector.bitergia.net/project/)

------
usr1106
A piece of software without documentation... not even the README tells what it
does.

~~~
mrmondo
It does have a readme and that’s what the link takes you straight to?

